

Taunus – The Node.js framework for client and serverside rendering - NicoJuicy
http://ponyfoo.com/articles/taunus-micro-isomorphic-mvc-framework

======
NicoJuicy
I posted a link to the article first, because the github page doesn't exactly
explain the client vs server side rendering well. But you can find the github
page here :
[https://github.com/taunus/taunus](https://github.com/taunus/taunus)

